# Logiciels > Microsoft Office > [2016] Passage d'Office 2016  Office 365

## Le Migge

Bonjour,

J'utilise Office 2016 depuis sa sortie. J'envisage de prendre un abonnement Office 365.
Ceci afin d'avoir des applis (Excel, Word et Powerpoint notamment) plus dveloppes que les gratuites sur mes tablettes Androd et aussi profiter de la mise  jour vers Office 2019 ds sa sortie.

Je n'ai pas trouv d'explication sur le Web  ce sujet.

*Je me pose plusieurs questions sur la bonne marche  suivre sur le PC:*
dois-je dsinstaller Office 2016 avant d'installer Office 365;au contraire, l'installation d'Office 365 laisse-t-elle Office 2016 intouch ou "updat"?ou encore, cette installation efface-t-elle Office 2016 pour le remplacer par une nouvelle version?qu'en est-il de la licence? Je suppose que l'ancienne devient obsolte;dois-je faire une sauvegarde de mes fichiers .ost d'Outlook?quelque chose d'autre m'chappe-t-il?

*Sur les tablettes et tlphones Androd:*
quelles sont les diffrences entre les applis Office gratuites (surtout Excel) et les applis d'Office 365?

Merci d'avance pour vos rponses et votre ventuelle exprience!

Cordialement,

----------


## Community Management

Bonjour Le Migge,

tant moi-mme pass rcemment par cette migration, je te partage ici ma petite exprience sur tes interrogations




> dois-je dsinstaller Office 2016 avant d'installer Office 365;


C'est ce que j'ai fait, parce que j'avais une erreur d'incompatibilit quand je lanais l'excutable de la version Office 365.





> qu'en est-il de la licence? Je suppose que l'ancienne devient obsolte;


Tout  fait. L'ancienne devient obsolte




> dois-je faire une sauvegarde de mes fichiers .ost d'Outlook?


C'est toujours prudent de sauvegarder, mais dans mon cas je n'ai pas eu besoin de le faire.
Aprs l'installation, Outlook a rcupr l'ancien ost.




> quelque chose d'autre m'chappe-t-il?


Juste remarquer qu'il existe des modles de licence chez Microsoft, qui peuvent te permettre d'obtenir les mises  jour et versions suprieures, sans avoir  acheter la licence Office 365. Mais ce sont des modles disponibles en entreprise (OVS, EA, etc.)




> quelles sont les diffrences entre les applis Office gratuites (surtout Excel) et les applis d'Office 365?


Ce que je vois, c'est la sauvegarde automatique sur l'espace Cloud, qui est un vrai bnfice en soi.

----------


## Le Migge

Un grand merci pour tes rponses.

Elles confirment ce que j'avais glan comme renseignements disparates.
Encore une fois, la documentation est quasi inexistante, juste une courte vido sur Youtube!
L'absence de rponses me faisait croire que personne n'avait vcu le cas.

Je vais donc profiter de tes conseils et me lancer!

Je ne marque pas rsolu car je compte relater mon exprience personnelle de la migration  l'usage de ceux qui seraient dans le mme cas.

Merci encore,

----------


## Community Management

> je compte relater mon exprience personnelle de la migration  l'usage de ceux qui seraient dans le mme cas.


OK super !  ::king::

----------


## MarieKisSlaJoue

> C'est ce que j'ai fait, parce que j'avais une erreur d'incompatibilit quand je lanais l'excutable de la version Office 365.


Sur ce point, c'est du au fait que Office 2016 et la version Office 365 utilise une technologie diffrente, non compatible entre elle quand il s'agit de la mme version d'Office.

----------


## Community Management

OK merci pour cette prcision  :;):

----------


## Le Migge

Une longue exprience de Windows et Microsoft me poussait  la prudence pour cette migration.
Comme voqu dans ma demande, la documentation est pauvre.


Une courte vido  How do I uninstall Office 2016 and install Office 365?




parle de la dsinstallation sur PC et Mac. 
Elle signale un outil de retrait de la licence Office 2016 (sur Mac !), ceci, je suppose, afin de pouvoir le rinstaller sur un autre Mac. Rien  ce sujet pour les PC.


Il est dommage que la documentation soit maigre car le processus, lui, nest pas compliqu :

*1.   Dsinstallation dOffice 2016
*
1.1. La mthode Panneau de configuration | Programmes et fonctionnalits | Dsinstaller est la plus simple mais laisse des traces des anciennes versions dOffice.1.2. Loutil pour une dsinstallation complte dOffice 2016 (o15-ctrremove.diagcab) est disponible sur https://aka.ms/diag_officeuninstall  et dsinstalle aussi les rsidus danciennes versions.*
2.   Installation dOffice 365*
2.1. La commande,  laide de son compte Microsoft (dj cr ou  crer), le tlchargement et linstallation ne mont pos aucun problme !2.2. Sur la page de tlchargement, il faut juste faire attention  choisir la bonne version en cliquant sur Langue, version 32/64 bits et autres options dinstallation et en prcisant ses choix.2.3. Personnellement, jai galement tlcharg le programme dinstallation en mode hors connexion, disponible sur la mme page et destin  linstallation sur un autre PC (version famille !)2.4. La cration dicnes sur le bureau pour les diffrentes applications ne ma pas t propose --> cration manuelle  partir du menu  Dmarrer .
*3.  * *Remarques*
3.1. La rinstallation dOutlook a rcupr les fichiers .ost de mes comptes mail. Jai pu rinstaller les packs  langues  que jutilisais sur Office 2016.3.2. Par contre, les prfrences des autres composantes dOffice ont t perdues.3.3. Javais dsinstall les versions gratuites des applis Excel, Word et Powerpoint de nos tablettes et smartphones Androd afin de refaire une installation propre mais je crois que ctait superflu.3.4. Les applis sur Androd ne disposent videmment pas de toutes les fonctions des logiciels sur PC ou Mac ! Un exemple : sur un classeur Excel cr sur PC avec des cellules verrouilles, il est impossible de les dverrouiller sur la tablette, ou encore den verrouiller dautres.3.5. Je nai plus rinstall Outlook sur Androd vu son  hnaurme  usage de la batterie. Si ce grave dfaut a t corrig, je serais heureux de lapprendre !3.6. La capacit de stockage de mon compte OneDrive a t automatiquement ajuste  1 To.
Jespre que ce petit vademecum aidera ceux qui veulent se lancer sur Office 365.

----------


## Community Management

Merci pour ce retour d'exprience  ::king::

----------


## Le Migge

Bonjour,

J'utilise Microsoft Office (dont Access) depuis sa cration. Je savais toujours quelle version j'utilisais. La dernire tant Access 2016.
Comme prvu au dbut de cette discussion,  la parution d'Access 2019, je me suis abonn  Office 365.
Depuis lors, lorsque je consulte les informations sur mon produit abonnement Office 365, je constate que j'utilise toujours Office 2016:



J'ai publi le 18-3-2018 sur ce site une base intitule "Proprits des tables, requtes, formulaires, tats et contrles" d'Access 2016.
Je comptais la corriger et la mettre  jour lorsque je disposerais d'Access 2019. 
Est-ce le cas? Les changements sont-ils automatiquement tlchargs? On ne peut pas dire que Microsoft dissipe le brouillard en la matire!  ::mur:: 

Merci pour vos claircissements ventuels.

----------


## djahaz

> Depuis lors, lorsque je consulte les informations sur mon produit abonnement Office 365, je constate que j'utilise toujours Office 2016:


Je rencontre exactement le mme problme que toi.

Aurais-tu russi  le rsoudre ? Si oui, pourrais-tu m'aider ?

----------


## Le Migge

Non, je n'ai pas russi  rsoudre cela.
Il doit s'agir de paresse misrosoftienne: il semblerait que la version dont nous disposons est mise  jour au fur et  mesure mais qu'ils ne jugent pas bon de le mentionner sous le titre "Produit activ".

----------


## User

Bonjour,




> Non, je n'ai pas russi  rsoudre cela.
> Il doit s'agir de paresse misrosoftienne: il semblerait que la version dont nous disposons est mise  jour au fur et  mesure mais qu'ils ne jugent pas bon de le mentionner sous le titre "Produit activ".


Je confirme :

J'ai pris un abonnement 365 dbut 2019 avec Access, et je peux confirmer que certaines fonctionnalits ont t ajoutes dans ma version courant 2020 je crois, comme par exemple la recherche et le remplacement de chanes de caractres dans l'diteur SQL des requtes :

https://codekabinett.com/rdumps.php?...cess-news-2020

Cdlt,

----------


## djahaz

> Non, je n'ai pas russi  rsoudre cela.
> Il doit s'agir de paresse misrosoftienne: il semblerait que la version dont nous disposons est mise  jour au fur et  mesure mais qu'ils ne jugent pas bon de le mentionner sous le titre "Produit activ".


J'ai fini par rsoudre le problme en dsinstallant Office 2016 puis en installant Office 365. Cela a une consquence sur les logiciels : ils voluent vers des versions plus rcentes.

----------


## User

> J'ai fini par rsoudre le problme en dsinstallant Office 2016 puis en installant Office 365. Cela a une consquence sur les logiciels : ils voluent vers des versions plus rcentes.


C'est heureux  :;):

----------

